# History of Atrial Fibrillation



## shontricka (Feb 22, 2011)

I am looking for opinions on how to code the diagnostic statement "History of Atrial Fibrillation".  would you code it as an active problem, 427.31 or personal history of a condition that no longer exists, V12.59 - Other Personal History of diseases of the circulatory system.  I have heard conflicting ideas about this.  Thanks!


----------



## gailmc (Feb 22, 2011)

*History of*

If a provider documents "history of diabetes – hold glyburide until Wednesday” code the active illness of diabetes because the condition still exists and the patient is receiving treatment.  In your example, if the patient is still being treated for Afib, code 427.31.

Personal history codes explain a patient's past medical condition that no longer exists and is not receiving any treatment, but has the potential for recurrence, and therefore may require continued monitoring.

Info on "history of" can be found in the 2010 Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.


----------

